# Committee Voting - Process



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

I thought it would be useful to post how the voting process will work for committee elections and raising other issues.

*Committee Elections*

The expressions of interest/nominations for the committee will close on 14th June at 2359hrs. Anyone wishing to stand for election must submit an email and manifesto to [email protected] by this time. No further nominations will be accepted beyond this time.

Preparations will then be made for the commencement of an online poll on the TTOC Members area. This will allow registered members to vote for each of the committee positions. Each position will have a thread and poll to allow for debate. Their will be no tolerance of personal attacks.

The poll will run from 21st June to 2359hrs on 28th June 2013.

In addition to the above members may vote by post to the TTOC registered address but votes must be received by 2359hrs on 27th June 2013.

At the close of the online poll and the ending of postal receipts the votes will be counted.

Members wishing to may also vote at the AGM held at the Hilton Warwick at 2000hrs on 29th June. Details of members that have already voted online or by post will be checked to make sure it is only one vote per individual member. If the result of the online/postal poll is overwhelming and could not possibly be changed by the numbers present in the room and in order to make the meeting as useful as possible the results may be announced at the beginning of the meeting.

A simple majority is required of 1 to elect a committee member to a post.

In the event of only one person standing for any particular position no vote will be needed and that person will be duly elected to the committee.

*Motions for Debate*

If a member has a topic they wish to have discussed and voted upon by the membership they should email [email protected]. The topic will then be checked against the constitution and if any legal barriers prevent the discussion. If the topic is suitable it will be posted on a thread on the Members area with a simple yes/no vote. The poll will be closed at the same time as the committee poll and the results announced at the AGM.

Steve


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Thanks for that Steve. All clear.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Actually one day earlier for postal votes as I'm not at home on the Friday


----------



## bigbison (Jul 31, 2007)

amen


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Steve who will be the indepenant onlooker to ensure it is all done in accordance with the law?


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Gazzer said:


> Steve who will be the indepenant onlooker to ensure it is all done in accordance with the law?


We don't have anybody but I am sure Mark Davies will keep it in check.

Steve


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

TT Law said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > Steve who will be the indepenant onlooker to ensure it is all done in accordance with the law?
> ...


Do we need to go to them extremes, we are a TT club not a 3rd world country. Does anyone think some people would go to them depths? log IP address's?

Whoever we all vote for, what ever the out come, when it's over I hope we all can shake hands draw a line under it and all move on.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

This is just the reason why Paul and myself made light of this question with our pets volunteering to oversee the elections.

These posts were removed :roll:

This whole situation has got way toooooooooo important to some people.



Nyxx said:


> Whoever we all vote for, what ever the out come, when it's over I hope we all can shake hands draw a line under it and all move on.


Wishful thinking methinks matey


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

To assist:

*Using the TTOC Members' area to vote http://www.ttoc.co.uk/members/*

Have you registered here before? It's not the same as the TT forum login or the TTOC shop. Here's the registration screen:

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/members/ucp.php?mode=register

Use the same username as the TT forum so people can recognise you and choose a password. You will also need your TTOC membership number and a contact email. Follow the instructions.

Once you've registered you need to wait for your account to be manually approved and enabled before you are allowed in.

If you have already registered and you still have problems you need to contact Membership secretary Andrew (wallsendmag) or chairman Nick (Nem) as they are the only administrators of the members' area. Send an email to [email protected] or use the TT forum PM system.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Bit late to be asking for people to nominate themselves isn't it?

Only four and a half hours before the applications are due to be in and the submissions close...

Why wasn't this sent out to all of the membership in an email? Its almost like the committee don't want people to know about it or stand against them...


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Nyxx said:


> TT Law said:
> 
> 
> > Gazzer said:
> ...


Dave anyone that was an independent observer of it all would ensure that after it is all done n dusted......no one can shout foul play bud.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

John-H said:


> To assist:
> 
> *Using the TTOC Members' area to vote http://www.ttoc.co.uk/members/*
> 
> ...


Sorry John, could you clarify something for me? You say members who have not already registered on the TTOC forum should register and then wait for their account to be manually activated before they can log-on, right?

Well, if there's someone who hasn't registered before and they want to nominate themselves for election to the committee, will they be able to register, receive authorisation/account activation, log-on AND still make their nomination before the 23.59 deadline tonight?

Or are people's registrations tonight going to be put off till Monday with a "bad luck - you should have done it sooner..."

Because if that's the case, then there's something seriously wrong with announcing how people can nominate SO late before the deadline (the first post on this thread yesterday for some no doubt), and not being able to authorise their accounts before they get the chance to log-in.

I can but hope that there will be a committee member(s) online tonight authorising people's accounts right up until the deadline. Democracy rules!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

jamman said:


> This is just the reason why Paul and myself made light of this question with our pets volunteering to oversee the elections.
> 
> These posts were removed :roll:
> 
> ...


Kissed and made up then :lol: as my ttoc participation ends with a mag hopefully delivered tomorrow I will no longer give a dam tbh James...


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > This is just the reason why Paul and myself made light of this question with our pets volunteering to oversee the elections.
> ...


Yes gazzer we have kissed and made up and so has Joshua the gerbil and Chester the cat :lol:


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Bart,

To be fair to the committee it's not only just been announced, it was all out there some weeks ago. Yes, I think it could have been a bit better publicised at the beginning but it was published in full. I think what Steve was hoping to do with this post is put out a last call to help generate as much interest as possible.

I don't doubt those able to do so will be working as hard as they can this evening (as they do every evening) to ensure all the last minute membership applications are processed in time.

These are people giving up their free time to work for the Club - something which you are _not_ doing - so it's a little harsh to be sitting on the sidelines and with little justification accusing them of trying to rig the election by failing to process membership applications. They are doing their best.

And to answer your question, anyone who is a member and is seconded by another member can register their wish to stand for office simply by e-mailing *[email protected]*. You don't need to be registered to do that - you only need to have registered on the TTOC site to vote, and there's plenty of time for that. You're getting into a misguided panic over nothing.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > To assist:
> ...


I'm a committee member but have been blocked from access to my accounts but I know some stuff and trying to help here. I am also standing for re-election as editor. If you want to nominate yourself for a position you have little time. You need to write a short manifesto for a position and find a club member to second you. You then need to email [email protected] with this information before midnight tonight.

Yes the information has been badly communicated. It was in the email sent out for EvenTT13 on 14th May but it was buried at the bottom of a lot of text and many people have missed and binned it. Many people have asked about the process since. Steve posted above in a late attempt to get the message across even though it's not his job - he's just trying to help too. I've just highlighted the bit about the members area because that's where members will need to vote (you don't need access here to be nominated) and lots of people don't realise this is on a separate website and they need to register.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Just a note to say I am indeed online tonight and processing anything which needs attention.

Currently there is nobody awaiting activation on the Members Area, the two which were have just been done 

But as above, you don't need to be registered on there to make a nomination, a simple email with you proposal and details of your seconder to the [email protected] email address is all which is needed.

The voting will be taking place this time next week on the Members Area, hence the importance of making sure you are registered on there.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Gazzer said:


> Kissed and made up then :lol:


Joshua the gerbil and Chester the cat are all fine and dandy thanks for your concerns Gaz.



Gazzer said:


> as my ttoc participation ends with a mag hopefully delivered tomorrow I will no longer give a dam tbh James...


Is that the truth :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

James you had a pm convo with John, about if I was standing for committee......I have no access to that forum any longer and my membership expires with the latest mag.......hasn't turned up as yet tbh but you get my point. I wish them all well and hope everything goes ok whatever the outcome......I have bigger problems at present on my mind than club business.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

My last post on this thread will be that I thought PMs stood for
private message John????

Im obviously wrong.

Good luck to all that are standing and I hope the problems are sorted quickly Gaz.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

jamman said:


> My last post on this thread will be that I thought PMs stood for
> private message John????
> 
> Im obviously wrong.
> ...


James could have just asked me bud? Cancer is never a quick fix maybe

Edit: John rang me concerned over some recent posts.....apologies John as I have violated a pm rule. However don't ever have personal problems and use this forum or expect Jamman to Harras you on threads until you divulge the truth......happy now James?


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

All,

An update.

The following have been nominated for positions and where more than one candidate has stood for a position the election will begin next weekend.

*Chairman*

Nick Goodall
Dani Unwin

*Vice Chairman*

Andy Stevenson
John Handford

*Treasurer*

Peter Hope

*Club Secretary*

Sara Burney
Steve Law

*Editor*

John Handford
Trevor Jones

*Events Secretary*

Malcolm Watson

*Membership Secretary*

Andrew Abrahams

Regards

Steve


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Good to see Yellow getting involved

Steve what makes the club secretary position so attractive I thought you were on the committee already.

Great shame not to see Peter standing for another position as I believe he would have been a big plus.


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

jamman said:


> Good to see Yellow getting involved
> 
> Steve what makes the club secretary position so attractive I thought you were on the committee already.
> 
> Great shame not to see Peter standing for another position as I believe he would have been a big plus.


James,

I originally intended to stand for the role of Vice Chair but having written a manifesto and the read it a few times I realised actually what I want to do is improve process within the club such as scheduled meetings, more openness with members using the members site, a new fit for purpose constitution and much more. I strongly believe that although the new edition of absolute is good by all accounts it can't continue to sap so much of the rest of the committees time and we need an editor to manage this side of the club.

My beef over the last couple of months has been the disregard for process at times and also selectively using the constitution. I think the role is Club Secretary should police is and keep the club ticking over. Of course their is a legal element to the secretary role but this is such a small part of the job, the main focus should be on process, minutes, openness and supporting other committee members.

As you say I have been on the committee some years and this role attracted me for the reasons above and it's got nothing to do with how the role is being done now.

Regards

Steve


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Nice upfront answer Steve thank you.

The club is actually in quite rude health money and member wise at the moment so I will be voting for the people who I think will continue this trend.

I hope the people who I don't vote for dont take it as a personal slight I just think one or two people standing aren't doing it for the right reasons.
.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Yay! Not one but two TTOC newsletter emails about the election and voting 

Shame one of them wasn't sent out a couple of weeks ago appealing for people to stand for the committee if they were interested, and giving them time to write a manifesto and find a seconder before the deadline, but you don't want to encourage too much competition now, do you?

At least it's a step in the right direction - democracy and process might prevail..?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Is the vote totally confidential?

There are positions where "friends" are standing, and I may or may not vote for that friend. I do not want those "friends" to have access to data that shows my support or lack of support for them in the TTOC committee.

Also why cant the voting be opened now? Surely it makes no difference, however as I go away first thing Saturday for a week it means my personal window to vote is short.


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

mighTy Tee said:


> Is the vote totally confidential?
> 
> There are positions where "friends" are standing, and I may or may not vote for that friend. I do not want those "friends" to have access to data that shows my support or lack of support for them in the TTOC committee.
> 
> Also why cant the voting be opened now? Surely it makes no difference, however as I go away first thing Saturday for a week it means my personal window to vote is short.


Hi Richard,

As far as I am aware the vote is confidential in that who you cast your vote for will remain known just to you.

A record of who has voted needs to be kept due to voting being allowed at the AGM and we need to protect against people having more than 1 vote.

The reason the voting hasn't been opened up now is that it was felt that the couple of days leading up to the poll opening would be a chance for debate and people to ask questions to form an opinion before they vote.

What will be critical is understanding what percentage of the membership have voted and moving forward how we can increase this by engaging members and also looking at alternatives as to how they can vote.

Regards

Steve


----------

